# Straturday



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why not, right?

Let's see your strats and s-styles.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

2003 American Series



http://imgur.com/0G5VCFL


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Here's my partscaster Strat. ObsidianWire solderless electronics, Fender locking tuners with vintage style buttons, Callaham plastics, Pure Vintage '65 neck/middle, DiMarzio FS-1 in the bridge. Fender American Std. neck, American Vintage Hot Rod body (thanks @Sweeney7).

It's coming along nicely.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

A blurry 1977 !


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Mid 80s ESeries MIJ


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

50's Partcaster
- Genuine Fender solid alder black body;
- Vintage style Fender trem assembly with stamped saddles & full-size Steel block; 
- amber tinted one-piece maple AllParts neck. Medium 'V' carve with vintage specs (7.25" radius, 6230 frets, truss adjust at heel, etc.);
- Fender vintage tuners, string tree & 50's spaghetti script logo;
- aged white 3-ply guard with full-sized Fender pots, switch, and Fender 57/62 pickups


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Strat Plus...the last guitar I bought new...'91 maybe. Floyd Rose is set up more for David Gilmore style vibrato. I don't play it as much as I used to, but I am not looking to sell it either.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

This is pretty much a Guitars Canada partcaster. Everything on it was bought off people here. It's a Squier Mahogany Fat Strat with Dimarzio super distortion pickups, WD music bridge and electronics, hipshot locking tuners. Nothing super fancy or expensive parts wise, but it looks, plays, and sounds great.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Allparts body, Warmoth neck.
SD Hotrails


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Black - ‘89 Squier MIK modded with Lollar Blackface pups, Fender Original Trem, and Warmoth Neck (first electric)
Sunburst - ‘08 ‘57 RI HotRod modded with Lace Sensors (R/S/B)


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

" Rocky " ..... on a 98 Strat, NOT $32,500.00 .
from burgerguitars.com


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My #1 Strat, a 2006 Highway 1 with a few mods









And the rest of the them.








From the left, blue one is a parts caster, white is a MIM, black is another Highway 1, dark charcol is a parts caster, and so is the green one on the end.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I forgot about the hardtail. This was a build.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Simon Law SVL


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My 1993 JVRI '67. Bought this one new and it's been my #1 Strat ever since. Very thin (think '59) maple capped neck.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Squire Affinity body, Maverick neck, DiMarzio Virtual Vintage 54 Bridge, Area 61 Middle and Neck, Bridge blocked with Mahogany, GFS Bridge.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Straturday everybody....

I cant miss showing off my Alain Revard classic sooo nicely relic strat.
Best components money can buy, neck and middle are Jon Moore custom wind pickups and a Dimarzio in the bridge with a dedicated tone control.
Im sure pictures can tell a better story.
G.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Too lazy to get off the couch to move the strap for the photo. Oh well. John Cruz custom shop Strat. My main player for the last year or so.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

My first real American guitar. Modded, sold, and re-acquired through this site. Never moving her again.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

2006 Jimmie Vaughan Signature. Bought from 12th Fret in Toronto in 20o7. It was on consignment. The Trem and paperwork were still in the plastic. I think there was 2 hours on it. The Soft V profile is what sold me. Year later I had Fender Hot Noiseless Pickups installed. I have a low tolerance to 60 cycle hum. These are not overly bright at all. Haven't been playing it as much over the last two years, but it is going nowhere.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

TimH said:


> My first real American guitar. Modded, sold, and re-acquired through this site. Never moving her again.


Ha. Cool that you got it back!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My Goldie (American Original '50s)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My old goldie that I believe is now out west with it's new owner. That was a good guitar. I'd buy it back.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> My old goldie that I believe is now out west with it's new owner. That was a good guitar. I'd buy it back.


Image is broken, B-man


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jdto said:


> Image is broken, B-man


Ah crap. Used the fb image address, expected it to work.

Blacked out aztec gold MIM strat bought off a US forumite who was working at Fender at the time. Just a good, solid guitar.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> My old goldie that I believe is now out west with it's new owner. That was a good guitar. I'd buy it back.


Looks like a lot of code appended to the image. Let's see if this works.









EDIT Nope...


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

It has a maple neck, three single coils, double cut away and a five-way blade switch. So is it Strat-like enough to qualify?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

can we expect a Tele-Tuesday?


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Tidewater Strat and Underwood Strat... and then a most excellent 2008 Fret-King that I just picked up from @faracaster


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I found another one hiding.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I'll play with the 3 amigos


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> can we expect a Tele-Tuesday?


Yep


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had a bad GAS for a strat lately.
What’s you guys recommend best bang for the buck under 1k? I had an eye on a few American but it’s all made before 2012 (before the fat50s pickup).
The mexican player series I tried lately not too bad but just curious if anything out there I might miss


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> I had a bad GAS for a strat lately.
> What’s you guys recommend best bang for the buck under 1k? I had an eye on a few American but it’s all made before 2012 (before the fat50s pickup).
> The mexican player series I tried lately not too bad but just curious if anything out there I might miss


A great mexi is a great guitar. Standard or classic player or sig model.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> can we expect a Tele-Tuesday?


Les Paul leap year? Wait....wut?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Les Paul leap year? Wait....wut?


You mean gibsunday?

I'll let someone else field that.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Monoprice California Classic:










G&L Comanche:









Fender American Standard Strat:









Tokai Springy Sound:










Tokai Goldstar Sound:


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Have to post this by midnight. A Strat infestation.








Six American, one Mexican, one Chinese, one American G&L S-500, and the Gibson Epiphone Nouveau Spotlight.

The American are a 1982 maple V neck in full black, my favourite of the bunch 1983 two knobber, a Beck, a Clapton, a very versatile Deluxe HSS, my trusty Highway brownie.

The black Mexican has EMG SA, the blue Chinese has Lace has blue, silver, hot dual gold.

This many grouped together is illegal during the outbreak.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys....just as an aside. Some of you know I've grown up on the LP and have pretty recently digging into the Strat and associated tones held within. I'm really liking how these play and feel. Also quickly got used to the volume knob placement and actually now find it's in a great position. Been working on the volume swells recently which is great. Definitely required a slight technique adjustment but no biggy since the bridge on mine is basically a hard tail at this point anyways.

Really liking the looks of some of these. Great thread Budda


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

It’s interesting to see so many partscasters, but therein lies the beauty of Leo’s designs....make it what you want.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Great thread! 1963 CAR.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

SGJones said:


> Great thread! 1963 CAR.
> View attachment 303652


Dont think it can get any better than this combo Wow !!!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

metallica86 said:


> I had a bad GAS for a strat lately.
> What’s you guys recommend best bang for the buck under 1k? I had an eye on a few American but it’s all made before 2012 (before the fat50s pickup).
> The mexican player series I tried lately not too bad but just curious if anything out there I might miss


Big headstock (2nd generation) Hwy 1, Fender upgraded the bridge & electronics in ‘06

Big headstock Am. Special, which was essentially a 3rd generation Hwy 1 with a gloss poly finish vs. satin nitro & Texas Specials vs. Hot A3 pickups

Some of the MIM signature guitars like Robert Cray & Jimmie Vaughan

But if you can find an Am. Std. in nice shape for <$1K, I would consider buying it & swapping out the pickups at a later date.

EDIT: Which MIM Classic Player guitar did you try? The Sonic Blue 60s with Custom Shop 69 pups might be worth a look. 

I don’t like the aging on the maple boards of MIM Roadworn series, but if you can find a 60s Roadworn with a RW board they’re a little less cheesey.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> Have to post this by midnight. A Strat infestation.
> View attachment 303632
> 
> Six American, one Mexican, one Chinese, one American G&L S-500, and the Gibson Epiphone Nouveau Spotlight.
> ...


Thanks for making me feel better, I’m down to 7 from 8 2/3. 

How do you like the Blue/Silver/dual Hot Gold Lace sensor combo? I recently traded a Tele for a 90s Strat Plus and am not crazy about the 3 Golds, esp. vs. the Red/Silver/Blue combo in most Plus Deluxes.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

marcos said:


> Dont think it can get any better than this combo Wow !!!


The amp is from 1968. The plaque on the rear panel reads JTM-45 Mk II which had been out of production for over a year? Dr.Dan Tramble tells me that the circuitry is a transition between a JTM and a JMP 50 watt.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Roryfan 

I never had the intention to own so many Stratocaster guitars, or as many guitars as I have. Thinning down when you really don’t have to is what I am consciously trying to do, as gear comes into my life to experience. The reason behind ownership of these guitars is basically a matter of timing, and when one of these guitars, presented itself to me. I always bought new, or near new gear from a friend, until the last 10 years. I couldn’t afford many that I own now, back when they were new. So when they show up, in my face, at a reasonable price, I consider it an opportunity to see what I missed out on. Selling at any time should be a reasonably net gain/loss, and I got to have the experience of ownership.

I have done this with Japanese guitars, Telecasters of many origins, bass guitars, etc.

As for the Lace. Originally, the loaded guard was bought years ago in an attempt to quiet down all the single coil noise, which at times gets annoying. The other reason was to experience a humbucker in a Strat bridge position. This combination of Lace is very eighties to nineties. It has been in my Highway 1, and then I picked up that inexpensive but impressive Chinese COB Strat to tinker with. I actually leave it in the garage and patio during the summer as an outside beater. The Lace will be getting transferred to a Chinese Modern Player Telecaster, in an attempt to make a home brewed James Burton partscaster.

I have had a late eighties Strat Plus with Lace golds, and loved it. Sold it and picked up the Beck and Clapton as a replacement. I still miss the Lace golds from that era.
I can’t say that about the blue, silver, dual hot golds. Perhaps they will shine in the home brew Burton. I find that pickup height and amp choice must match with whatever guitar they are in. Too much amp choice can lead to endless raising and lowering of pickups in search of what sounds best. The dual pickup splits to a convincing Strat single coil bridge sound, also the mini toggle settings reacts best when the hot gold humbucker is driven hard, and loud. Very ‘80’s-‘90’s.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@Tone Chaser I totally get it, over 100 guitars passed through my hands during my “in between wives” decade. I’m down to 20 from a high of 30 (all figures approx. & subject to change) and dream of getting into single digits but have a compulsion for Stratocasters. Like you my approach was to buy used & break even, happy to chalk up any financial losses to a rental fee.

Re: Lace Sensors, I’ve never bonded with any noiseless pickups (they were too compressed & lifeless for my ear) but stumbled across a set of Red/Silver/Blue in a partscaster last year & love them. This set does everything that I wanted an HSS to do but the volume levels are actually balanced. The middle pickup (Silver) with the TBX on 10 is one of my favourite tones: bright & clear without being strident, fuller than a bridge pickup with the tone rolled back a little.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Tone Chaser said:


> I have had a late eighties Strat Plus with Lace golds, and loved it. Sold it and picked up the Beck and Clapton as a replacement. *I still miss the Lace golds from that era.*
> 
> I can’t say that about the blue, silver, dual hot golds. Perhaps they will shine in the home brew Burton. I find that pickup height and amp choice must match with whatever guitar they are in. Too much amp choice can lead to endless raising and lowering of pickups in search of what sounds best. The dual pickup splits to a convincing Strat single coil bridge sound, also the mini toggle settings reacts best when the hot gold humbucker is driven hard, and loud. Very ‘80’s-‘90’s.


Nice stable of Strats you have.

My brother has a Strat Plus with the red (single coil)/silver/blue combo. I actually owned it for a while until he decided he wanted to buy it back. The one I still own (picture posted) has three gold LS. I really like both guitars, but they each have their own thing going on. 

I prefer the versatility of my brother's guitar, but I have humbucker guitars that serve the same purposes better for my taste. But in fairness I prefer the humbucker sound for most of the stuff I play. My guitar with the Golds nails the Sultans of Swing tone 100% straight into the amp, as well as some Clapton and Gilmour(with some dirt and reverb/echo added) tones. Useful enough for me to keep it even though I don't play it too often these days.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@Rozz the R/S/B combo makes your brother’s guitar a Strat Plus Deluxe, whereas 3 Golds = a Strat Plus. 

IIRC there was a slight upcharge back in the day to get the Plus Deluxe (not sure what else was different other than the pickups).


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Roryfan 

To be honest, the fact that there is no TBX in my loaded guard may be an important tone factor. I have 3 of those TBX that I plan to put into the ‘right’ guitars. I just get sidelined with what life throws at me daily and forget to do some of my thoughts/plans. The TBX is most likely why I loved the Lace golds so much.

Thanks for bringing that thought back into my cluttered and at times overloaded brain.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Rozz 

I get exactly what you are saying about the guitar choices you have and how you eventually choose preferences, perhaps without even consciously thinking about it.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Roryfan said:


> @Rozz the R/S/B combo makes your brother’s guitar a Strat Plus Deluxe, whereas 3 Golds = a Strat Plus.
> 
> IIRC there was a slight upcharge back in the day to get the Plus Deluxe (not sure what else was different other than the pickups).


Ahhh thanks....I did not know that. Can't tell him though or he will lord it over me. ;-)


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Tone Chaser said:


> @Rozz
> 
> I get exactly what you are saying about the guitar choices you have and how you eventually choose preferences, perhaps without even consciously thinking about it.


+1. 

You nailed it. As the music I played changed, so did my choice of guitars. I still like to play old covers sometimes though. Plus I have a tougher time selling guitars than buying them.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

1968 Aria

1976 El Degas

My second 1968 Aria

1981 Vantage 330MX


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

60`s Egmond Tempest

After doing this little exercise, realise Im more a humbucker type of guy...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Forgot this one... might be others...

1981 Vantage Avenger 330


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got 2 of these Univox, don't know if they count ?


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

OK....after looking at @laristotle and @Swervin55 posts a couple of times I realized I really like the look of the all-whites. 

Sharp looking guitars guys.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> Big headstock (2nd generation) Hwy 1, Fender upgraded the bridge & electronics in ‘06
> 
> Big headstock Am. Special, which was essentially a 3rd generation Hwy 1 with a gloss poly finish vs. satin nitro & Texas Specials vs. Hot A3 pickups
> 
> ...


I tried the Paul Ferro fretboard SSS Plus top color at L&M, really like the new Ferro board, I also tried the Cream butterscotch Maple fretboard as well.
Can't find any good deal on American Strat, all of them are 1200$ and plus, even some on sale on this site asking for that price range.
I'm in no rush though, but sitting at home and surfing makes my GAS so bad.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I’ll add to this, here’s my partscaster and a 54 AV strat


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have this one. It has a lock of hair under the shielding tape that I was too frightened to remove.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

RBlakeney said:


> It has a lock of hair under the shielding tape that I was too frightened to remove.


Mojo, don'cha know.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not much of a Strat guy, but I'll throw in what I got.

First, my 25 year old MIJ E-series (the blank canvas for my mods)










And then, it's nearly 50 year old uncle.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm not much of a Strat guy, but I'll throw in what I got.
> 
> First, my 25 year old MIJ E-series (the blank canvas for my mods)
> 
> View attachment 303808


Nice! What's that neck pickup?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jdto said:


> Nice! What's that neck pickup?


It's a Zexcoil - one of their split-able humbucker version, I can't remember the model number. Got it from a member here and like it. It also has a SD Twangbanger in the bridge position. I have a couple other loaded pickguards for that guitar, too (as I said, my mod platform, I don't want to mess the the '73).


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> It's a Zexcoil - one of their split-able humbucker version, I can't remember the model number. Got it from a member here and like it. It also has a SD Twangbanger in the bridge position. I have a couple other loaded pickguards for that guitar, too (as I said, my mod platform, I don't want to mess the the '73).


Thanks. I checked out their site and they have some interesting-looking pickups.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jdto said:


> Thanks. I checked out their site and they have some interesting-looking pickups.


Many of their pickups try and stay close to traditional strat tones but with no hum, but some try and get closer to old-school HB tones as well. Neat design - very quiet. The builder used to be quite active on that big 'page of gear stuff' down south. That's where I first heard about them.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Left to right:
Cobbled Highway one (used to have the body on the far right). Body is two piece swamp ash, made by Tyson Spinney at Helm Guitars. It is super light.

Partscaster that I bought locally. David Allen True 62 Pickups, Callaham Bridge. The best parts caster I've ever owned.

1975 Hardtail Strat

Accumulated parts I had lying around. As mentioned, the body is a Highway One, Mex neck, 80's Japanese Strat pickups.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Larry said:


> " Rocky " ..... on a 98 Strat, NOT $32,500.00 .
> from burgerguitars.com
> 
> View attachment 303560


Larry, I love, love, love that Rocky.

Did you make it (paint it) yourself?


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

metallica86 said:


> I had a bad GAS for a strat lately.
> What’s you guys recommend best bang for the buck under 1k? I had an eye on a few American but it’s all made before 2012 (before the fat50s pickup).
> The mexican player series I tried lately not too bad but just curious if anything out there I might miss


I have 3 Mexican Strats, and have owned 2 others.

Not impressed with the overall construction, with any of them (even the Classic Player 60s I bought a few years ago), so not sure what to recommend to you.

If you are new to Fender S-type guitars, then you might be in for a rude awakening (I came from Gibsons and Epiphones, almost all of which were superbly crafted and playable right off the shelf).


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Kenmac said:


> Monoprice California Classic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, those look very interesting, especially the G&L Comanche.

Then again, I like the look of a lot of those.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Tone Chaser said:


> Have to post this by midnight. A Strat infestation.
> View attachment 303632
> 
> Six American, one Mexican, one Chinese, one American G&L S-500, and the Gibson Epiphone Nouveau Spotlight.
> ...


Chasing Tone,
Given the poster (which I am coveting), do you own or have you owned any Beatles' model Rickies, Gretsches, Casinos or Teles?


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Larry, I love, love, love that Rocky.
> 
> Did you make it (paint it) yourself?


No i did not,..... it was painted by Robbie Burger, St. Cloud, Minnesota, ..... he does excellent work, check out his website Burger Guitars dot Com. He also sells the finished product on ebay.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

JonnyD said:


> I’ll add to this, here’s my partscaster and a 54 AV strat
> View attachment 303738
> View attachment 303742
> View attachment 303744


I love these two guitars!


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Larry said:


> No i did not,..... it was painted by Robbie Burger, St. Cloud, Minnesota, ..... he does excellent work, check out his website Burger Guitars dot Com. He also sells the finished product on ebay.


Thanks very much, Larry.

I will check Robbie's website.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

My Danocaster. Thanks to @Roryfan for the great deal on this amazing Strat

W.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Geert van der Veen said:


> I have 3 Mexican Strats, and have owned 2 others.
> 
> Not impressed with the overall construction, with any of them (even the Classic Player 60s I bought a few years ago), so not sure what to recommend to you.
> 
> If you are new to Fender S-type guitars, then you might be in for a rude awakening (I came from Gibsons and Epiphones, almost all of which were superbly crafted and playable right off the shelf).


Well I feel the same way regarding Mexican, I did own a few before the Player series. 
Funny thing that all the Classic Player series on all the add, the owner always saying play better than the USA etc...
There is a Fender MIJ I sold last year ( due to moving house) and kinda regret it.
I might bite the bullet and order a Pro series, really like their new neck and drop in trem.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

‘57 Reissue Hot Rod with Lace Sensor Pups.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

King Loudness said:


> My Danocaster. Thanks to @Roryfan for the great deal on this amazing Strat
> 
> W.


Will you are a gifted dude. And the hair!!! Funny that pic looks like the strat has no strings under your fingers. Lol. Not that’s talent. Lmao. 
Cheers buddy. Hope you’re well.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------

